# Some SolusVM humor to lighten the mood...



## KuJoe (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## Wintereise (Jun 23, 2013)

Interestingly enough, the updates page shows them correctly.

lol


----------



## SkylarM (Jun 23, 2013)

I got that earlier in the night so loaded the update page and it read fine, went back to the main page and it was good again. Was pretty amusing.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 23, 2013)

Is it possible that that indicates progress towards a new version?


----------



## MCH-Phil (Jun 23, 2013)

My panel has been jumping back and forth from being correct and not being correct, like in the image.


----------



## vanarp (Jun 23, 2013)

MCH-Phil said:


> My panel has been jumping back and forth from being correct and not being correct, like in the image.


 
Well, it might actually be _corrupt  __ _


----------



## concerto49 (Jun 23, 2013)

vanarp said:


> Well, it might actually be _corrupt  __ _


Isn't that a feature by default?


----------



## KuJoe (Jun 24, 2013)

I think they are trying to tell us that the latest stable version is 1.0.0


----------



## weservit (Jun 24, 2013)

Also the latest version on their site is blank and the link to the release notes is to solusvm.com instead of their wiki.


----------



## Coastercraze (Jun 24, 2013)

Better than mine... it's just a line for me :O


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 24, 2013)

"Stable version" - I didn't think they'd come out with one yet?


----------



## KuJoe (Jun 24, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> "Stable version" - I didn't think they'd come out with one yet?


They did, but then they started pushing updates.  :lol:


----------

